# Roast the fursona!



## Deathless (Aug 17, 2017)

I always wanted to try this. The pictures of her are down below! (Keep it as appropriate as possible please!)
Her name is Deathless and she is a blue and white wolf, go crazy.


----------



## Lamipelt (Aug 17, 2017)

*never blinks in the presence of her*


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 19, 2017)

How many times have you been shot to choose your name "Deathless"?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

I bet those boots are nice in the summer.


----------



## Sanara (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh man you really must have gotten your paws dirty clawing your way out from all the other blue wolves. 

JKJK tho I feel really bad saying that. She's beautiful and I love her art ;w; <3


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

Blueberry gumdrop looking ass floating head looking ass


----------



## Augmented Husky (Sep 3, 2017)

geee.....I thought a dogs tail could be longer

P.S: thinking of roasts feels so freaking baaaaad man XD


----------



## thecovesecret (Sep 10, 2017)

If my character shoots her, can she be called  Lifeless?


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

You're welcome.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

Y U ask ppl to roast U? Do you want trolls? Because that's how you get trolls. also, never use MS paint. did you use MS paint?


----------



## Deathless (Sep 15, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> Y U ask ppl to roast U? Do you want trolls? Because that's how you get trolls. also, never use MS paint. did you use MS paint?


I did not use MS paint, I use a drawing app on my tablet, why?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 15, 2017)

According to that shirt, my eyes will not be cleaned by my eyelids.
No matter...
how long...

My eyes are red, that's good....


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Sep 18, 2017)

Her boots are the same color as her skin...why???


----------



## Furaphoric (Oct 2, 2017)

But what if I don't wanna roast ya there bud? Roastin's mean business.


----------



## Simo (Oct 2, 2017)

Furaphoric said:


> But what if I don't wanna roast ya there bud? Roastin's mean business.



Hmmm...maybe you could just sauté them?


----------



## Furaphoric (Oct 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...maybe you could just sauté them?


That does sound a bit more fun than roasting.


----------



## Simo (Oct 2, 2017)

Yep, and we could use extra virgin olive oil, shallots, garlic, crushed red pepper. Might turn out to be pretty tasty, too!


----------



## Furaphoric (Oct 2, 2017)

That does sound quite tasty. You could put it on some rice and it would be the perfect dish.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

MY fursona is easly roasted ive always wanted to do this XD -> KFC looking clucker   - Count cluckula XD you look like a yellow marshmallow peep that got hes head stuck in the toilet XD- he cant see but he sure taste good XDXD haha last one was funny


----------



## modfox (Nov 7, 2017)

eww bird *throws toaster* #poltergeistmasterrace


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

modfox said:


> eww bird *throws toaster* #poltergeistmasterrace


KFC WINS!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 7, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> MY fursona is easly roasted ive always wanted to do this XD -> KFC looking clucker   - Count cluckula XD you look like a yellow marshmallow peep that got hes head stuck in the toilet XD- he cant see but he sure taste good XDXD haha last one was funny



Also that profile picture makes your sona look like the pimp rooster, just saying


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Also that profile picture makes your sona look like the pimp rooster, just saying


YEA! evil pimp rooster~! lol granted hes mosty blind (im not blind in RL but im vishuly inpared) 

so he uses a can to get around lol...granted why he needs it i have no idea he has more psychic powers than professor X...XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Also that profile picture makes your sona look like the pimp rooster, just saying


lol also you knew what the brown thing was ( Cain) lol its not as bad as i though it was i drew it in 30 minuets for Halloween i wanted something quick i though id look like a turd to most peaple XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

its like... foghorn leghorn had a midlife crisis....?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure my IQ dropped a tiny bit after looking into that character


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

finland... who ever heard of finland? that's like  oz right?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> its like... foghorn leghorn had a midlife crisis....?


no its like professor x if he was escaped convict XD amd had a bull for a husband lol


----------

